# Doubled-up



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My son and I both killed nice bucks last weekend in Woodsfield (Monroe Co.) He shot a big 10 pt. with a sticker and I got a decent 8 pt. He saw his buck making a scrape about 80 yds away and grunted him into bow range at 20 yds. and made a good shot from a ground blind. The buck has a 19 1/2" inside spread. We think it will possibly make Ohio Buckeye Buck. The weather was not great for bowhunting. Full moon, warm temps, and very windy 2 out of the 3 days made for little deer movement. He is having a European Skull mount on his buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Father and son tagging magnificent bucks in the same weekend...doesn't get any better than that!
Congrats on memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great hunt and pics! congrats


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those are awesome bucks. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats on the great bucks…now it’s back to walleye…


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your son on 2 really nice bucks.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats to both of you! That was a pretty good weekend.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice bucks for sure! Very cool!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice bucks great memories.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys-will probably never happen like that again! I guess the stars were all aligned and sometimes things just work out. Was really happy for my son, he has put in a lot of hours bow hunting this year. He really deserved that buck! Oh, and by the way, we had never seen that buck he shot nor had any pics of him. Neighbor across road has 125 acres and he has never seen that back either! Go figure.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice bucks Ken! Best when you can share with a son.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

How cool is that! There’s a memory for life. Congrats to you both.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Fantastic. A dream every dad has with the boys. Glad the spot paid ya for the time spent getting it how you wanted it. Gonna be spoiled now !! Congrats to both of you..


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome. Congratulations Ken.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome bucks Ken. That front hook coming off the 10 point is very unique. Very beautiful rack for sure. Did the one you shot break off part of his brow tine? That will be a weekend and hunting trip you will never forget. Kool stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep, the broken brow was old, he broke it off before I shot him! Can usually tell if it is a fresh break?


----------



## Superhook (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you have any openings for guided hunts?


----------



## Superhook (Sep 23, 2010)

Superhook said:


> Do you have any openings for guided hunts?
> [/QUOT
> I understand that you are the top hunter in Monroe County. I would like to have a guided hunt with a legend.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We just had a little Lady Luck on our side that weekend!


----------



## Superhook273 (Oct 30, 2020)

Lucky? I have seen your post for the last few years and you have posted awesome bucks. You are a skilled hunter and not depending on luck. I would like to learn hunting skills from your guide service. Your son is an example of a teacher with an Ohio Big Buck and probably another.


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Very nice deer!I'd be happy with either of those


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks again guys, hope everyone has a successful season. Again, wear that safety belt/strap if in a tree-be safe!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Congrats guys! Great memories right there 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

